# Big bottom



## z06dustin (Jan 20, 2010)

We just poured a transmission tower base that's 30 truckloads of cement, 10' diameter, and 104' tall (7' above ground 97' below).


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 20, 2010)

I hope that there was some aggregate and water mixed in with that cement. 

But that really is a big pour. Looks to be around 300 yards if my calcs are correct.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 20, 2010)

I was hoping this was something else, like the epic buttocks picture.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 20, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Looks to be around 300 yards if my calcs are correct.


302.5237


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 20, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I was hoping this was something else, like the epic buttocks picture.


ditto. but the project certainly seems to have plenty of "junk in the trunk"


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 20, 2010)

I wonder what the volume of Coco's butt is? Dex, do you have any insight on this?


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 20, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I wonder what the volume of Coco's butt is? Dex, do you have any insight on this?


I've never heard of Coco...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 20, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I wonder what the volume of Coco's butt is? Dex, do you have any insight on this?



The only way to determine this would be with either very precise measurements, that would probably take hours of examination, or for her to put her bare bottom in a bath tub and measure the displacement. I would like to volunteer for this important scientific mission on behalf of EB.com.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 20, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what the volume of Coco's butt is? Dex, do you have any insight on this?
> ...


I'd be willing to take notes and pictures for you, for record keeping.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 20, 2010)

I would have to be project supervisor for this, especially since I've been denoted the unofficial resident Coco expert...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 20, 2010)

Guys, I'm sorry but I really think she's going to want some privacy. I seriously doubt she's going to want a bunch of guys staring at her ass. If she wanted that she would have posted it on the internet. I'll be sure to take pictures so it's well documented.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 20, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Guys, I'm sorry but I really think she's going to want some privacy. I seriously doubt she's going to want a bunch of guys staring at her ass. If she wanted that she would have posted it on the internet. I'll be sure to take pictures so it's well documented.


Take pictures so you can put them on the internet?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 20, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I'm sorry but I really think she's going to want some privacy. I seriously doubt she's going to want a bunch of guys staring at her ass. If she wanted that she would have posted it on the internet. I'll be sure to take pictures so it's well documented.
> ...



Of course.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 20, 2010)

As a side note I think it's freaking hilarious that we turned an engineering discussion on a concrete base for a transmission tower into a discussion on measuring the volume of Coco's ass. Good work.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 20, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...


Do you think she would like photos of her ass on the internet?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 20, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


I doubt a classy lady like that would, but this is all in the name of science.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 20, 2010)

We should still have her sign a waiver form. You know, just in case.


----------



## z06dustin (Jan 20, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I was hoping this was something else, like the epic buttocks picture.


I named it this way on purpose.


----------



## z06dustin (Jan 20, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> We should still have her sign a waiver form. You know, just in case.


who is this coco person?


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 20, 2010)

&lt;---- her



z06dustin said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > We should still have her sign a waiver form. You know, just in case.
> ...


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 21, 2010)

That is a freakin deep foundation. How high is the structure? What voltage class and what are you maximum pull offs?

Just curious. I do substation design and sometimes do dead end structures but I've never seen anything that large (other than a pic of coco's ass). I think the biggest foundation I have designed so far was for a 197' cell tower in one of substations. The tower had a foundation that was 8 ft in diameter and 28 ft deep.

On a related note. We could measure her butt by using the water displacement method. This way we can take into account all the curves.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 21, 2010)

I say we make a plaster cast of her butt. Of course, I'll have to be the one to apply the plaster since it's a hands-on project.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 21, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I say we make a plaster cast of her butt. Of course, I'll have to be the one to apply the plaster since it's a hands-on project.



whoa, whoa, whoa. This is my project. I'll gladly let you help me analyze the results but I get first authorship on the paper.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 21, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I say we make a plaster cast of her butt. Of course, I'll have to be the one to apply the plaster since it's a hands-on project.
> ...


I would much rather handle the raw data if that's ok.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 21, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...


Sorry, but I just can't delegate that. Look at what happened at the UN IPCC when they trusted others to gather their data for them.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 21, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...


Totally different. They screwed up the data, I would just screw _with_ the data.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 21, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...



But that's my job. I tell you what, I'll talk to her and see if she'll be up for another round of experimentation when I'm finished.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 21, 2010)

With all due respect chuck, how do you expect to do any of this from Greenland?

I still say I am in charge for 3 reasons:

1- I am the unofficial Coco specialist

2- I live closer

3- I have her pic as my avatar


----------



## z06dustin (Jan 21, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> That is a freakin deep foundation. How high is the structure? What voltage class and what are you maximum pull offs?


The base is in a "river". (In AZ we define rivers funny. This river is actually a wide swath of sand 90% of the time). Was designed to withstand ground losses caused by bank wshouts, erosions from the river, force of full river flow, subsurface scour, oh and.... it's in the vicinity of a sand + gravel mining operation which might put an adjacent pit as deep as 65'.

It's the environmental factors that require the extreme size, a nearby structure is 9'x25'.

Oh and it's 500kV.


----------



## benbo (Jan 21, 2010)

Isn't Coco Ice Tea's wife?

You sure you playas are up for messing with that pimp's shorty?


----------



## Supe (Jan 21, 2010)

benbo said:


> Isn't Coco Ice Tea's wife?
> You sure you playas are up for messing with that pimp's shorty?



What, is he going to go all "Law and Order" on them?


----------



## benbo (Jan 21, 2010)

Supe said:


> benbo said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Coco Ice Tea's wife?
> ...


Even Sam Waterston is more of an OG than most engineers.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 21, 2010)

It's a risk I'm willing to take in the name of science.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm sure Ice-T will understand.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 21, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> I'm sure Ice-T will understand.



You can tell Ice-T that Chucktown said 'bring it beeotch.' I'm way more gangsta than Ice-T.


----------



## benbo (Jan 21, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure Ice-T will understand.
> ...


Sure. Tell him about Milton Friedman. Then he'll shoot you.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 22, 2010)

z06dustin said:


> Santiagj said:
> 
> 
> > That is a freakin deep foundation. How high is the structure? What voltage class and what are you maximum pull offs?
> ...



Thats a wierd set of circumstances for sure. 500kV is the max voltage class we use in the Northeast. Does AZ have anything above that?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 22, 2010)

There's at least one 750 kV line running N-S through Illinois. I used to drive under the thing every day on my way to work.


----------



## z06dustin (Jan 22, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> Thats a wierd set of circumstances for sure. 500kV is the max voltage class we use in the Northeast. Does AZ have anything above that?


Not to my knowledge. We have 69/230/500.... with a tiny bit of 115. I'm not aware of anything over 500 on the western interconnection, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## Supe (Jan 22, 2010)

Now this is a big butte.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 22, 2010)

This one's Crested:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 22, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> This one's Crested:


Beautiful plumage.

[/british accent]


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 22, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > This one's Crested:
> ...


Some of the best wildflowers in the state of Colorado (and yes, I mean vegetation) is found in the Crested Butte area. Some of the 'wildlife' is quite beautiful there, too.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't see a crack in any of the buttes you two are mentioning.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Jan 22, 2010)

z06dustin said:


> We just poured a transmission tower base that's 30 truckloads of cement, 10' diameter, and 104' tall (7' above ground 97' below).


the GM where I work (old school engineer) busted me on this one. You don't "pour" concrete, you "place" it; he said you pour coffee not concrete. To not confuse it with placing a precast concrete object, I'll use the phrase "cast in place". He also got me on letting concrete "dry".


----------



## z06dustin (Jan 22, 2010)

Desert Engineer said:


> z06dustin said:
> 
> 
> > We just poured a transmission tower base that's 30 truckloads of cement, 10' diameter, and 104' tall (7' above ground 97' below).
> ...


Huh. I've been using "pour" and never gotten any crap over it. Professionals I work with use it as well, first time I've heard this. (I'm also electrical though, and as long as it's supporting my conductor, don't really care!)

I don't pour coffee though. Can't stand the stuff.


----------



## Supe (Jan 22, 2010)

Guess we better take all of those "Pour Cards" out of our QC manual!


----------

